# juhuu mein neues bike ist da



## sept (30. Mai 2002)

meine neues echo es2 ist endlich da und ich bin einfach nur sauglücklich.gleich gefahrn ein saugeiles feeling.
und da hätt ich passend noch gleich ne schnicke frage.
wie womit wieoft säubert ihr euer bike.oder was tut ihr noch so dass der liebling aller trialer in form bleibt.
so ich werd jetzt gleich wieder fahrn gehen.
MFG sept


----------



## biketrialer (30. Mai 2002)

freu mich für dich, noch ein echo fahrer mehr hier , also ich mache meine "Lieblinge" nur sauber wennse halt dreckig sind, also mit schlamm oder viel staub jetzt wos trocken is überwiegt halt der staub......
viel spass mit deinem neuen bike und krasse sidehop
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (30. Mai 2002)

Hi,

dass schließ ich mich toto an! Kannst du mal schreiben, wie es sich fährt, will mir das vielleicht auch kaufen.

Welche Farbe hast du? Welche Farben haben die Schriftzüge?
Kannst du vielleicht ein Photo machen, wär echt nett!
Hast du es als Komplettrad beim Jan gekauft? Könntest du vielleicht auch ne Kompoliste und Preis posten?

Fragen über Fragen  

Viel Spass beim trialen

Ich putz mein 20" eigentlich nie......nur die Felgen und Bremsbeläge 

mfg till


----------



## sept (30. Mai 2002)

Echo es2 455		


Gabel	Kinesis MTB Aluminium	schwarz 1 1/8" Ahead	        89,00  
Vorbau	Azonic World Force	schwarz 100mm	        65,00  
Lenker	Azonic World Force	schwarz 1.5"	        40,00  
Steuersatz	Aheadset	schwarz	        35,00  
Bremse HR	Magura HS-33	schwarz Hebel rechts	        89,00  
Bremse VR	Avid V-Brake	Hebel links	        41,50  
Griffe	Standard	schwarz	         5,00  
Nabe VR	Shimano Deore	schwarz 32 Loch	        13,00  
Nabe HR	Shimano Deore	schwarz 36 Loch	        27,00  
Felge VR	Sun 0° XC	schwarz 32 Loch	        27,00  
Felge HR	Alex gelocht	schwarz 36 Loch	        75,00  
Speichen	Sapim Race	silber 1,8/2,0/1,8mm	        25,00  
Reifen VR	Schwalbe Jimmy 2,1	Drahtversion	        12,00  
Reifen HR	Echo Supa 2,5	 	        31,00  
Schlauch Schwalbe	 	         8,00  
Innenlager	FAG	73/118mm 4-Kant	        10,00  
Kurbel	FSA V-Drive X-Treme	schwarz 170mm 4-Loch	        85,00  
Kettenblatt	Shimano Stahl	22 Zähne	        18,00  
Rock Ring	Alutech	schwarz 4-Loch	        26,00  
Pedale	VP-458	Alu Doppelkäfig	        23,00  
Kette	Shimano HG 70	 	        18,90  
Schalthebel	Shimano Alivio 	8-fach	        24,00  
Schaltwerk	Shimano Sora	 	        32,90  
Kassette	Shimano HG-70	12-23 Zähne 8-fach	        39,00  
Sattel	Megamo klein	 	         9,70  

Sonstiges	Bremsbeläge X-Lite	orange    Aufpreis	        10,00  
Endpreis
   1.200,60  
sind aber doch noch 1235 geworden wegen versand und sattelstütze

farbe weiß schriftzug blau

Photo kommt bald

also es fährt sich einfach nur sau geil
ja und ich hab es auch bei jan gekauft


----------



## Lil_Smonk (30. Mai 2002)

Yo,Sept...Dein Bike is wirklich voll geil,aber leider sooo teuer!Hat echt FUN gemacht,damit zu trialen!Werde jetz auch ma anfangen hier im Forum zu "spammen"!*hehe*Yo Sept,heut abend wieder 1 on 1??wär lustig......... 

Man schaut sich!  -=) trial 4ever (=-.......;-)cYa


----------



## sept (30. Mai 2002)

mensch axel das aus deinem munde ich fühle mich geehrt


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Mai 2002)

Hast du etwa unter den kleinen Plastiksattel nochne Sattelstütze???  

Ronny


----------



## trialelmi (31. Mai 2002)

bin mal gespannt auf die haltbarkeit der echo´s


----------



## grandma (31. Mai 2002)

jetzt, wo ihr eure echos habt, könnt ihr mir ja eure alten trial rahmen für schnäppchenpreise anbieten 
(oder ihr behaltet sie lieber doch, falls die echo rahmen so schlecht verarbeitet sind wie die echo reifen


----------



## sept (31. Mai 2002)

ja sorry ich fahr aber auch mal längere strecken und da möchte ich mich ab und zu auch mal hinsetzen und wenn der sattel so tief ist geht das halt nich und wegen gewicht ist die sattelstütze eigentl. nicht so wichtig


----------



## trialelmi (31. Mai 2002)

@grandma

erzähl was was mehr zu den echoreifen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (31. Mai 2002)

sept, is denn der montyplastiksattel auch bequem genug 

Also ich fahr mit mein Bike ca. 5km am stück nur um ine city zu kommen zum biken, das klappt auch 

Ronny


----------



## sept (1. Juni 2002)

von bequem kann da leider nicht die rede sein aber trotzdem muss ich mich ab und an mal hinsetzen


----------



## biketrialer (1. Juni 2002)

wirst später das ding trotzdem abmachen wirst schon sehen da haste nämlich vielmehr bewegungsfreiheit aufm bike........


----------



## sept (1. Juni 2002)

so klein wie der sattel ist  bissher hab ich noch nichts davon gemerkt dass der mich irgendwie in meiner bewegung einschränkt


----------



## biketrialer (1. Juni 2002)

man merkts bei extremen sachen , sidehop auf 6 bzw. 7 paletten und so......auch beim naturtrial.....


----------



## LoonSky (1. Juni 2002)

also ich merks immer beim Ausbalancieren. Fa bin ich froh, dass ich keinen Sattel hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (1. Juni 2002)

Naja is wohl gewöhnungssache, ich mit meinen quasi 20cm großen Rahmen finds jetze total komisch wenn man was mitnem 38cm Rahmen mit normalen Sattel macht. Ich touschiere mit mein Bike meist den Hinterreifen udn jetz kommt man aufm Sattel, bei Backwheelhops is das extrem komisch mit große Rahmen und sattel...

Ronny


----------



## sept (2. Juni 2002)

so ich hab jetzt endl. nen photo iss zwar ne scheiß auflösung aber egal
ich probier auch noch nen besseres zu machen


----------



## biketrialer (2. Juni 2002)

voll fett alder!
p.s du fährst ja ein schaltwerk mit langem käfig, wenns kaputt is hhol dir ein rennrad schaltwerk, (das billigste) und länge die kette genau aufs grösste ritzel ab.....
da gibts so gut wie keine kettenklemmer.....mehr


----------



## sept (2. Juni 2002)

thanx 
 sorry aber vom kette kürzen hab ich net so die ahnung


----------



## mtb-trialer (2. Juni 2002)

weiß ihrgentjemand jemand woes nen fahrbericht von dem es2 rahmen gibt? oder wie der generell so ist?


----------



## sept (2. Juni 2002)

Fahrbericht kenn ich nur zum ES4 auf www.vtcz.ch 
ansonsten kann ich dir nur sagen dass ich den es 2 zum trialen einfach nur geil finde aber ich hatte vorher auch nen scheiß rahmen vielleicht liegt es auch daran.zumindest iss a schön leicht und trotzdem noch stabil und schaut schnicke aus
ich hoffe ich konnte wenigsten nen bisschen helfen
MFG sept


----------



## mtb-trialer (3. Juni 2002)

ich will mir auch nen neuen rahmen kaufen! aber welchen?
gebt mir tipps!


----------



## trialelmi (3. Juni 2002)

@mtb-trialer

klare aussage hoffmann fahre jetzt das 3.jahr never broken
www.hoffmannbikes.de


----------



## tobsen (3. Juni 2002)

also ne, blos kein hoffmann, des is einfach nich so speziell und kostet trotzdem soviel wie andere rahmen.
musst dir ma des bild auf der hp www.hoffmannbikes.de anschauen. 
des hatt ausserdem fett dünne rohre.

ich würd ma auf des neue atomz warten des mitte nächsten monats rauskommt. des ALTE kannste ma auf atomz.free.fr begutachten.
und des neue wird ähnlich sein.
ich poste ma die daten und bilder wenn ich sie hab.

ich freu mich schon voll auf den rahmen.

greez 

tobi


----------



## mtb-trialer (3. Juni 2002)

was haltret ihr von megamo rahmen+gabel?
kann mir irgentjemant ein paar technische daten sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (3. Juni 2002)

megamo is nix das sukkt. guck ma wie viele das fahren ich kenn  net  viele


----------



## mtb-trialer (4. Juni 2002)

es geht nicht darum wie viele das fahren!  KOXX FAHREN AUCH NICHT VIELE !!! UND ES IST GEIL.


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. Juni 2002)

Naja ob Koxx Geil ist is ne andere Frage!


----------



## trialelmi (4. Juni 2002)

@gonzo_trial Naja ob Koxx Geil ist is ne andere Frage! 

also son ultaschweres bike kann net geil sein megamo is auch schei**se  schwer  hab schon alles mögliche gefahren  auch koxxk und megamo  fazit viel zu schwer


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. Juni 2002)

Deswegen mein ich ja, ich bin auch nich der meinung das Koxx geil ist!!!

Ronny


----------



## trialelmi (4. Juni 2002)

@mtb-trialer

aber kauf dir ein koxx oder megamo und dann is gut und später können wir dann mal resume ziehen


----------



## tobsen (4. Juni 2002)

also ich hab gehört, dass megamo dermaßen unzuverlässig ist.
des will sich keiner antun.
wenns da ma probleme gibt (rahmenbruch oder so) dann wirste wahrscheinlich montate auf ersatz warten.
genauso wie bei koxx. 
ausserdem sin beide bikes gewichtsmässig wirklich im oberen segment.

greez 

tobi

atomz rulez


----------



## mtb-trialer (4. Juni 2002)

OK OK! ich guck mir jetzt noch mal den hoffmann an! welche gabel ist den gut zur combination?


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. Juni 2002)

Naja, Hoffman, leicht soller ja sein, stabil lassmermal außen vor 
Aber meiner meinung nach is der Lenkwinkel zu flach und die Kettenstreben zu lang, is wohl auch wieder Geschmachsache.

zur Gabel: Scheibe: Echo, fatty R
                 V-Brake/Magura: Steinbach, Fatty R

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (4. Juni 2002)

was wiegt den der hoffman rahmen? wieviel kostet der und gibs davon auch schon nen 2002er modell?


----------



## trialelmi (4. Juni 2002)

also letztes jahr  hats 1600g bzw. 1800g gewogen wobei ich die etwas schwerere version bevorzuge. wie gesagt meins ist im 3. jahr never broken. aber wenn du eins haben willst must du den lorenz ständig nerven, sonst macht der nichts. der könnte locker 50 rahmen im jahr mehr verkaufen wenn er wollte.


----------



## mtb-trialer (4. Juni 2002)

wie lang sind den die kettenstreben?


----------



## trialelmi (4. Juni 2002)

es gibt 2 verschiedene rahmenlängen hab das eine mal rauskopiert

HTR-26''; Hauptrohre doppelt konifiziert aus 6000er Alu 
Gewicht ab 9,5 kg  
Preis ab 2990,-- DM 
Geometrie 
Steuerrohrwinkel 71° 
Sitzwinkel 65° 
Rahmenhöhe 250mm 
Vorbaulänge 12° 120mm 
Steuerrohrlänge 120mm 
Radstand 1030mm 
Kettenstrebenlänge 400mm 
Komponenten 
Gabel HTR 
Lenker z.B.: Ritchey Rizer Pro 670mm 
Steuersatz  Ritchey Fuzzy Logic 1 1/8'' 
Kurbeln HTR/ Deore 
Tretlager HTR 
Laufräder 
Naben VR/ HR
 Hügi Onyx 
Speichen DT Swiss 
Felgen VR Mavic 221 
Felgen HR HTR 26" gelocht 
Reifen vorne Schwalbe 
Reifen hinten Schwalbe 
Bremsen (mechanisch) 
Hebel
Sram 7.0 
vorne Ritchey V-Brake 
hinten Ritchey V-Brake  
Schaltung 
Hebel HTR/ Sram Attack 
Schaltwerk HTR/ Centera 
Vorbehalt: 
Diese Angaben sind Vorschläge. Wir behalten uns vor aufgrund technischer Neuerungen Änderungen durchzuführen


----------



## mtb-trialer (4. Juni 2002)

hat man da noch ne gute kontrolle auf dem hinterad?
was kostet den der schwerere rahmen?


----------



## trialelmi (4. Juni 2002)

es ist ausgewogen das gewicht also gute kontrolle ufm hinterrad aber kosten must dich mal selber drum kümmern habs 3 jahre schon wie gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (5. Juni 2002)

so der rahmen kostet 600 und wiegt 1700g aber in welchem radstand soll ich mir den besorgen?
1030 oder 1060?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (5. Juni 2002)

ich würde keine 400mm Streben nehmen.......


----------



## trialelmi (5. Juni 2002)

was hast du denn für vorlieben willst du viel nur tippen  lang machst du viel enges zeug aufm hinterrad kurz wie lang ist deiner jetzt da muss man viel abwägen wie man selbst fährt.


----------



## ChrisKing (5. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von trialelmi _
> *was hast du denn für vorlieben willst du viel nur tippen  lang machst du viel enges zeug aufm hinterrad kurz wie lang ist deiner jetzt da muss man viel abwägen wie man selbst fährt. *



is des n langer Satz  mach doch mal n Punkt, Komma, etc. zwischendurch 


@mtbtrialer
1060 is schon arg lang, fast wie das Koxx. lässt sich wie schon gesagt wurde besser tippen, man kann höhere Stufen ausm Stand ziehen...  Das Rad is mit so nem langen Radstand eben nicht mehr so wendig. Ich persöhnlich würd sau gern mal son langes ding fahren! meins is im moment mit 1020mm schon ziemlich kurz. 

Chris


----------



## mtb-trialer (5. Juni 2002)

mein jetziges ist 1035lang! ich laub dann nehm ich das kurze weil das dann kaum noch ein unterschied it dieser halbe zentimeter!


----------



## mtb-trialer (5. Juni 2002)

kann man eigentlich mit nem höherem tretlager höher antippen?


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. Juni 2002)

Also ich würd den langen nehmen!
Denn Hoffman hat nen Flachen Lenkwinkel und der unterschied von 74 auf 71Grad sind gut und gerne 2-3cm ! Alo is das Oberrohr kürzer als man denkt, außerdem sind ja die Kettenstreben noch Länger was das Oberrohr nochweiter verkürzt.

Ronny


----------



## trialelmi (5. Juni 2002)

@ biketrialer 

 brauch weder punkt noch komman noch groß noch klein mir alles so egal


----------



## mtb-trialer (5. Juni 2002)

DANN SIND DIE STREBEN ABER DOCH AUCH WIEDER LÄNGER ODER


----------



## Citytrialer (6. Juni 2002)

Wollte dich mal fragen was du für denn Rahmen hin geblettert hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sept (6. Juni 2002)

wen meinst du jetzt?


----------



## Citytrialer (6. Juni 2002)

Was du für denn Rahmen bezahlt hast.Also für denn es2


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Juni 2002)

langer Radstand hat nix mit kettenstreben zu tun.


----------



## mtb-trialer (6. Juni 2002)

@biketrailer
ok

@****itrialer 
der rahmen kostet 455 teuros!!!


----------



## Citytrialer (6. Juni 2002)

Und der Hoffmann was kostet der so. wer hat ahnund


----------



## mtb-trialer (6. Juni 2002)

hoffmann kostet 600!!!
das rahmen kit von hoffmann kostet 750!!!
(Rahmen Gabel Steuerlager innenlager und Kurbelalles in HTR 
Qualität.)


----------



## tingeltangeltill (8. Juni 2002)

was bedeutet eigentich HTR?


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Juni 2002)

"H"offmann "TR"ial
????


Ronny


----------



## mtb-trialer (8. Juni 2002)

ich hab keine ahnung was das bedeutet stand so in der e-mail die ich von ihm bekommen habe! 
würde mich aber auch mal interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sept (8. Juni 2002)

fürs komplettbike hab ich 1200 bezahlt steht aber auf seite 1 auch nochmal mit allen komponenten 
MFG sept


----------



## tingeltangeltill (23. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von tobsen _
> *also ne, blos kein hoffmann, des is einfach nich so speziell und kostet trotzdem soviel wie andere rahmen.
> musst dir ma des bild auf der hp www.hoffmannbikes.de anschauen.
> des hatt ausserdem fett dünne rohre.
> ...



Hi,

die url von atomz funzt irgendwie net so.......hast du mir da mal bilder?

es wurde gesagt, dass er mim Es4+echogabel nen Radstand von 1010mm hat..........kann das sein?


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Juni 2002)

Wie war denn der Radstand ES4 mit Fatty R ?

Ich wieß nur, das die Echo Gabeln etws länger sind als die Fatty 1-2cm ungefähr, vieleicht hat die noch weniger Vorbiegung, dann müßt der Radstand gleich bleiben.

Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (23. Juni 2002)

ja die Gabel ist ein bisschen Länger und in dem neuen Vid, dass man nun bei ihm Downloaden kann, fand ich, dass die sehr wenig vorbiegung hat......


----------



## tingeltangeltill (23. Juni 2002)

den RS mit Fatty weiss er nimmer...


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Juni 2002)

Naja ich hatt sone Gabel schon inner Habd, wußt nurnich ob die Echo sich besser fährt als die Fatty...

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (23. Juni 2002)

...musst http://atomz.free.fr eingeben. (is ne subdomain, also ohne www).

wie gesagt:  das is noch das vorgängermodel was dort abgebildet ist.
die neuen pics und daten bekomm ich demnächst.

greez

tobi


----------



## tobsen (23. Juni 2002)

hier noch n pic vom bike in action.
(fahrer ist christian gugliotta, der chef von atomz)


----------



## tingeltangeltill (23. Juni 2002)

so sieht es gleich schon viel schöner aus.....


----------



## Trialmatze (23. Juni 2002)

hey...das sieht ja richtig geil aus!


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Juni 2002)

Hat dasn Sattel oder nich? 

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (23. Juni 2002)

ja


----------



## tobsen (23. Juni 2002)

also das alte hat einen (siehe bild), aber beim neuen bin ich mir net sicher.  wie gesagt, infos gibt s demnächst

greez

tobi


----------



## moth (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von sept _
> *oder was tut ihr noch so dass der liebling aller trialer in form bleibt.*



also meinen zeigefinger an der rechten hand trainiere ich mit mausklicks!    

MFG moth


----------



## biketrialer (24. Juni 2002)

@tobsen: haste ma das mit dem brakebooster ausprobiert?
sehen uns demnächst ma wenn deine verzögerungsvorrichtung für das vorderrad wieder ok ist das heist wenn deine gabel da ist....
toto


----------



## tobsen (24. Juni 2002)

Des müss ma auf jeden fall ma wiederholen, toto.
war echt lustig.

hab mich noch nich nach nem geeigneten booster umgesehen.
was hast n du für einen? den standard-Magura-booster?

ich werd wahrscheinlich die atomz-gabel nehmen, wenn ich den rahmen bekomme. die hat nämlich voraussichtlich ne 185er scheiben-aufnahme.
ausserdem ist dann farblich alles einheitlich   ahhh... titanfarben  

greez

tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (24. Juni 2002)

Hi,

den gibts dann auch in Schwarz? Ist das nen integrierter Steuersatz?

Wieviel kostet der denn? Gibts nen D Import oder aus F?

Daten? Geometrie? (ja ich weiss ja, dass du se erst bald bekommst, bin halt ungeduldig)

Woher nimmst die 185mm Scheibe? Was willst du für ne disc fahren?


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. Juni 2002)

Du kannst mit jeder Gabel ne 185er Scheibe fahren, du nimmst einfach den hinteren Sattel vonner Louise und nimmst ne 185er scheibe voner Julie und schon past das, mit der Gabel kannst dann aber mit dem hinteren Bremssattel ne 205er Scheibe fahren 

Kross ey!!!!!!!!

Was wiegt die Atomz Gabel... Und Geometrieen, Preise ..........

Besorg mal schnell infos 


Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juni 2002)

hm.. des glaub ich aber nich dass des hinhaut. woher weisst du denn dass des mit nem hinteren louise sattel geht?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (24. Juni 2002)

FALSCH!!!


Bei Magura gibt es nur 180mm Scheiben! Hope führt 185mm......und die sehen goil aus....

hier ein bsp:

********, das bild ist net da.......schauts euch einfach an....

http://www.sticha.ch/hope/scheiben/pro/default.html

die unten rechts ist geil.....


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. Juni 2002)

Oki, dann fährt man halt ne 180er und keine 160er scheibe...

das mit dem hinteren sattel geht weil wenn du dur die julie anguckst, die hat vorne und hinten den gleichen sattel und vorne 180er hinten 160er scheibe, genaoso bei der louise fr
und so kannstes auch mitder marta oder normalen louise machen...


Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (24. Juni 2002)

warum sagst du mir das jetzt? Ich weiss es doch schon 

Die Frage ist bloss, ob man etwas wegfeilen muss oder net......bei manchen musste man nichts wegfeilen, manche mussten aber 1cm der aufnahme am bremsattel abfeilen


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. Juni 2002)

Ich hab doch den Biketrialer gemeint. Und meines wissens muß man da nix wechfeilen...

Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (24. Juni 2002)

schau mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23308

und der typ hat ahnung.........mich wundert es nur, warum der eine 1cm abfeilen muss und ein anderer net


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. Juni 2002)

Da steht 1mm du dödel 

Das liegt ebend am untershciedlichen standart, kann sein dasdu das brauchst, muß aber nicht, probieren!
Wenn man sich die Teile richtig anguckt, sieht man nen kleinen untershcied, hab ja vordere und hintere hier, hab die vordere nur inner garage, gucke morgen mal genauer...



Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (24. Juni 2002)

ups, das ist natürlich ein Unterschied......

Mal schauen.......so ne Hope mit den Designer Scheiben ist ziemlich geil.......


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juni 2002)

hä? das geht nich. was machtn das fürn Sinn nen hinteren Sattel zu nehmen??? Der hintere is bei der louise marta usw. für 160. Ich hab ja schon einen für 160. ausserdem kann man doch keinen hinteren sattel ans VR machen?

irgendwie check ich des grad überhaupt nich! Ich bitte mal um erklärung 
ok, also nen Sattel für 180 brauch man glaub ich doch nich. Aber man brauch an der Gabel ne Aufnahme für 180er scheibe.


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. Juni 2002)

Oh mann, kein plan die leute 

Nimm dir mal die beiden teile und guck dir die genau an oder studier die unterlagen vom Internationalen Scheibenbremsstandart dann kapierstes!

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juni 2002)

es geht doch um die aufnahme an der Gabel. die muss für 180er sein. wozu gibts dann son adapter von 160 auf z.b. 180? das Porblem lässt sich doch nich mit nem hinteren Sattel lösen der auch für 160 is.


----------



## tobsen (24. Juni 2002)

freunde, wo is euer problem??
was wollt ihr mit sätteln die hinten oder vorn oder wo auch immer sind.
wer vorne ne 180er scheibe fahren will, braucht ganz einfach ne um 1 cm weiter oben angeschweisste aufnahme (von 160er gabeln ausgehend), oder n einfachen, billigen adapter, der einfach ermöglicht den sattel weiter oben zu montieren.

die diskusion hatten wir aber schon mal.

so

tobi


----------



## tingeltangeltill (24. Juni 2002)

Hi,

es gibt vier methoden vorne ne 180 Scheiben zu fahren:

1. die simpelste: Nen Bremsattel der auf 180mm Scheiben ausgelegt ist.

2. Man nimmt nen Adapter

3. Man nimmt ne Gabel, wo die Bremsaufnahme höher ist.

4. Man nimmt nen hinteren Bremssattel, da dieser anders ist als ein vorderer Bremssattel.......ich such mal nen bild......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (24. Juni 2002)

also du stimmts doch mit mir ein, dass der Bremssattel bei 180mm scheiben, nen grösseren "arm" braucht.........

schau hier, dass ist ne HINTERE bremse für 160mm:


----------



## tingeltangeltill (24. Juni 2002)

also du stimmts doch mit mir ein, dass der Bremssattel bei 180mm scheiben, nen grösseren "arm" (mit arm mein ich das, was bei dem folgenden bild rot umkreist ist!) braucht.........

schau hier, dass ist ne HINTERE bremse für 160mm:


----------



## tingeltangeltill (24. Juni 2002)

und hier ist der vordere für  160mm!:


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juni 2002)

ja, da is ja klar die Punkte  1 2 3, das geht. so viel hab ich auch kapiert. Aber das mit 4? wieso sollte ein 160er HR Sattel für ne 180 scheibe vorn passen?  Des check ich nich. Wie kommt man denn darauf? Mir is auch klar dass der vordere und hintere Sattel unterschiedlich sind. aber wieso kann man dann daraus schließen: den hinteren (160) kann ich für vorn (180) nehmen???????


----------



## tingeltangeltill (24. Juni 2002)

das wollte ich dir mit diesen zwei grafiken deutlich machen....


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juni 2002)

jetz fällt der Groschen  


aber das macht ja nur Sinn wenn hinterer Sattel 160 und vorderer 180 identisch sind. is anscheined so wie der gonzo gesagt hat. aber da gibts noch n Problem... des is jetz bisschen kompliziert... muss mal nachdenken .. 

oder doch nich


----------



## biketrialer (25. Juni 2002)

@tobsen: logisch wiederholen wir die trialaktion auf jeden fall!!
ich hab einfach nen normalen standrad brakebooster von magura genommen, das geht wunderbar u scheiben drunter und längere schrauben.....
toto


----------

